# Bromley Area News and Gossip



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2013)

This will probably drop like a stone, but starting it in case there's anyone else who has lives or has an interest in the area.

Anywhere in the borough (which is the largest borough in London btw).

I'll start by mentioning that there are plans to start Fracking in the area, in Orpington, which is pretty scary.  http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10748477.Bromley_anti_fracking_campaign_set_to_kick_off/


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 20, 2013)

It's Greater Croydon, isn't it?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2013)

Not really it is far enough away from Croydon to have it's own identity.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2013)

After nearly 6 months in the borough I've yet to go east of Beckenham.  Is there any good reason to go into Bromley Town?


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Croydon?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2013)

I used to go to Elmers End a lot - 20 odd years ago, that's about all I know of the area


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> After nearly 6 months in the borough I've yet to go east of Beckenham.  Is there any good reason to go into Bromley Town?


 
There's a big shopping centre.

Not as big as Croydon's though


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2013)

Belushi said:


> There's a big shopping centre.
> 
> Not as big as Croydon's though


Size isn't everything!

It does have a lot of shops, a few decent pubs and restaurants, a cinema and *two *theatres.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Oct 20, 2013)

Didnt know it had two theatres...churchill and? Spookily enough checked whats coming up at churchill today, as nothing grabbing me at greenwich, broadway or brockley jack...
Quite like bromley for quick shopping, rarely mobbed and in good weather i like sitting in the gardeny bit behind the churchill with a carry out from greggs..getting down with the squirrels.
Still miss the days you could get a 47bus to farnborough and  try and avoid being flashed at in high elms park...


----------



## Dan U (Oct 20, 2013)

It's like a rubbish Sutton


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 20, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I used to go to Elmers End a lot


He must have been wearing toning mist!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> He must have been wearing toning mist!


possibly, I was usually drunk or hungover there.


----------



## clicker (Oct 20, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Size isn't everything!
> 
> It does have a lot of shops, a few decent pubs and restaurants, a cinema and *two *theatres.


what are the decent pubs....have only been in a sterile chain one near brom south station  as a  work lunch that i couldnt avoid.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I used to go to Elmers End a lot - 20 odd years ago, that's about all I know of the area


It's down the road from me, not much there tbh.


----------



## oryx (Oct 20, 2013)

clicker said:


> what are the decent pubs....have only been in a sterile chain one near brom south station  as a  work lunch that i couldnt avoid.


 
I used to like the Tomfoolery on the High St (fabulous smoking area if you like that sort of thing) but think it may have changed hands.

The George on Beckenham High Street is nice enough - pleasant old skool local pub.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2013)

clicker said:


> Didnt know it had two theatres...churchill and?


Bromley Little Theatre in Bromley North.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2013)

clicker said:


> what are the decent pubs....have only been in a sterile chain one near brom south station  as a  work lunch that i couldnt avoid.





oryx said:


> I used to like the Tomfoolery on the High St (fabulous smoking area if you like that sort of thing) but think it may have changed hands.



The  Tomfoolery is now the Barrel and Horn, a great pub with loads of decent craft beers. A few doors down is the Partridge, A Fullers pub which is good for watching football, but not too lairy.  

Bromley South has a lack of decent pubs, the Bricklayers Arms on Masons Hill is the nearest good one, an old-school Shepherd Neame boozer.


----------



## scanner (Oct 21, 2013)

clicker said:


> Didnt know it had two theatres...churchill and? Spookily enough checked whats coming up at churchill today, as nothing grabbing me at greenwich, broadway or brockley jack...
> Quite like bromley for quick shopping, rarely mobbed and in good weather i like sitting in the gardeny bit behind the churchill with a carry out from greggs..getting down with the squirrels.
> Still miss the days you could get a 47bus to farnborough and  try and avoid being flashed at in high elms park...


Try the 358, you might get flashed on the bus these days (if you're lucky) !


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2013)

scanner said:


> Try the 358, you might get flashed on the bus these days (if you're lucky) !


Not between CP and Penge in my experience.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

Chatterton Village - any comments? Might be moving there...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 29, 2014)

Good little set of shops on Chatterton Road, the Co-op, a good cafe, bakers, is the model shop still there?  Frequent buses to Bromley, quiet if you're not on Bromley common itself. Not bad at all.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

happy to report model shop is still there...as is the wool shop next door...all is well down the chat


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> It's Greater Croydon, isn't it?


 
whatever else bromley is, it isnt croydon...


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2014)

ska invita said:


> whatever else bromley is, it isnt croydon...


 
Its like croydon but without the "cool"

Not that croydon has that much cool tbh.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 30, 2014)

For those who like that sort of thing, Bromley FC is a proper old-fashioned non-league ground complete with crumbling terraces. Was there Saturday - lovely.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6CqzkcPfPBQ/U1wZWHMrRLI/AAAAAAAAIcM/7pJOh5gWZqc/s1600/brom+021.JPG


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 30, 2014)

TruXta said:


> After nearly 6 months in the borough I've yet to go east of Beckenham.  Is there any good reason to go into Bromley Town?



it's got a games workshop?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's got a games workshop?


its doesnt though...it closed years ago... i think i remember it now - directly opposite bromley south station?
Not exactly uptodate gossip this


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 30, 2014)

yes it does.  i went past it only the other day.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> yes it does.  i went past it only the other day.


apologies, you're right! Google says theres one in the mall... must be fairly new... is Games Workshop in a revival then?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 30, 2014)

tbh i don't think it ever went away!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2014)

thats probably true - there was definitely a boom and a dip, and i vaguely remember a few stores closing at one point... but yeah, its not just for christmas...
i guess reallife role playing is still going on in Chislehurst caves too... Bromley, keeping the faith 

On another note ive been looking on the net to find any venue in bromley with a set of decks set up... theres the gay pub Star & Garter and http://www.bibasnightclub.com ... there must be somewhere else.. can anyone think of any other spots?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 1, 2014)

i have to admit i don't know bromley night spots, i've only passed through the town centre briefly.


----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2014)

ska invita said:


> On another note ive been looking on the net to find any venue in bromley with a set of decks set up... theres the gay pub Star & Garter and http://www.bibasnightclub.com ... there must be somewhere else.. can anyone think of any other spots?


Bromley isn't great for this.  I've seen DJs in the Swan and Mitre and the Bricklayers, but they might have bought their own equipment.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2014)

If and when I move im thinking of starting up a very small monthly mixed bag music night somewhere, if theres a venue that feels appropriate... Did i see on your profile page you DJ a bit Maggot?


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2014)

I also found this in Hayes
http://www.thenewinnhayes.com
The Skatonics are playing on Sunday http://www.thenewinnhayes.com/the-skatonics/


----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2014)

I had no idea bands played at the New Inn!
Am going to visit my mum on Sunday though.


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I also found this in Hayes
> http://www.thenewinnhayes.com
> The Skatonics are playing on Sunday http://www.thenewinnhayes.com/the-skatonics/



Did that used to be the Harvester? 

If so Zoe from Sunshine on a Rainy Day fame worked there, and still did whilst it was in the charts.


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Did that used to be the Harvester?
> 
> If so Zoe from Sunshine on a Rainy Day fame worked there, and still did whilst it was in the charts.


That is the one.

I never knew that!


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2014)




----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Chatterton Village - any comments? Might be moving there...



It used to just be Chatterton Road.. it's now a "village"..  my knowledge of it is now 20 years out of date but I heard it was now an estate agent's "village".  And Biba's... I can't believe it's still going.. we used to take the massive piss out of it when I was a teenager - many many moons ago.. the "white stiletto and handbag" place..

but anyway.. I'm totally out of the loop with these things but a mate who DJs posted up some link to a night here.. http://www.vuvuclub.com/

miles away from my taste but I imagine they have decks set up.  I don't think this is what you're after though is it?


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2014)

yeah the village thing sounds like pure estate agent waffle - except it now has official village status and a great big sign!
pic: http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/images/imgstore/521_p6a4oujfl5.jpg
the borough is full of these signs now

as to the club, you guess right, not really, but its good to know whats what


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Did that used to be the Harvester?
> 
> If so Zoe from Sunshine on a Rainy Day fame worked there, and still did whilst it was in the charts.



Our stannard post school boozer!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

So I guess the biggest news in Bromley is the redevelopment of "St Marks Square" in Bromley South

Official website: http://www.thisisbromleysouthcentral.com
MOre pics on the architects site here: http://www.cathedralgroup.com/current-projects/bromley-reach-2/











  etc

new cinema and a nandos, well worth it 
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/9462377.PICTURED__A_new_look_for_Bromley_South/?ref=rc

should be finished by 2016....


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Bromley North is also a village according to this http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1..._of___5m_Bromley_North_Village_scheme/?ref=ar




and its getting some news pedestrianised bits...maybe already has them? THats what i remember it looking like, but the article is from 2013


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2014)

Is that where Churchill is / was? Opposite the skate shop?


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Is that where Churchill is / was? Opposite the skate shop?


that picture above? i think thats the north entrance to the glades - theres a sort of square of shops and the HG Wells murial would be just on the left of the picture


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

(carrying on from other thread) Guineveretoo, how the Tory council go about their business - social cleansing policies in effect supposedly:


snowy_again said:


> ... they've always treated the borough as a north / south divide, moving benefit claimants / asylum seekers / single parents / ESOL / ne'er do wells to the north and south of the boroughs to encourage them to use other local authorities services over their own.
> 
> Chief Exec of the council still has a portrait of Maggie up in their office.


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Is that where Churchill is / was? Opposite the skate shop?





ska invita said:


> that picture above? i think thats the north entrance to the glades - theres a sort of square of shops and the HG Wells murial would be just on the left of the picture


 Yes, that's market Square. It was already pedestrianised on 3 sides, and now they are digging up the road on the section of the High St to the North of the square.  They have already done East St, it's not completely pedestrianised but more 'pedestrian friendly'.

The HG Wells mural is no longer there, it's been replaced by a Charles Darwin one.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2014)

have been checking out the tories who run bromley... what a gallery: http://cds.bromley.gov.uk/mgMemberIndex.aspx?FN=WARD

this lot run Bromley Town ward




in their very brief list of achievements was the fact that the Old Town Hall is going to become a 4 star hotel




http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...Hall_to_be_converted_into_high_quality_hotel/


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 22, 2014)

what wankers.


----------



## Maggot (May 22, 2014)

Fuckers!

I voted against them today, but this area is so true blue. 

_Lets move to _in the Guardian is doing Beckenham on Saturday.


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2014)

i wonder what it is about bromley that makes it quite so tory?

at present:
Bromley Council is under Conservative control, with the 60 seats on Full Council split as follows:
Conservatives - 53, Liberal Democrats - 4, Labour - 3
and the 4 libs are in crystal palace (not really bromley) and 3 lab in Penge (barely bromely)
---
this gives a better feel of how people vote though - slightly less bad looking at this:
Bromley Town Ward
Following the resignation of Councillor Diana Macmull, a by-election was held in Bromley Town ward on Thursday 3 May 2012.
By-election results
Owen Brolly - United Kingdom Independence Party - 397 votes
Nicky Dykes - The Conservative Party Candidate - 2,484 votes
Ann Christine Garrett - Green Party - 404 votes
Angela Stack - The Labour Party Candidate - 1,051 votes
Sam Dunning Webber - Liberal Democrats - 1,137 votes


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2014)

Maggot said:


>


jsut saw HG Wells got squeezed in on a little bubble on the left on his own evolutionary branch!


----------



## Maggot (May 22, 2014)

Too right.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Bromley election results, a swing to Labour from the Lib Dems it looks like - IIRC the LibDems were in Crystal Palace...

Green		  C  Lab   LD  BNP UKIP Ind
Now:		  51   7	  0   0	  2	  0
Before:	  52	3	 4	0	  1	  0
Change:	 -1   +4	-4   0	 +1	  0

more http://www.bromley.gov.uk/info/2000...ves/366/elected_representatives_and_elections


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


> If and when I move im thinking of starting up a very small monthly mixed bag music night somewhere, if theres a venue that feels appropriate... Did i see on your profile page you DJ a bit Maggot?



Hey did you ever get your night up and running? I am local too if you are looking for DJ's....


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Hey did you ever get your night up and running? I am local too if you are looking for DJ's....


i havent moved yet! its going to take a while before i do and get settled - next year mate, ill def be in touch! it may never happen though too


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2014)

I cant even find a Bromley forum apart from this one with its 11 posts http://www.bromley.towntalk.co.uk/forum/
Bromley - the biggest borough in London - and no forum? cant be right


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2014)

Im planning on walking the Ravensbourne, or at least the first bit from the source up to beckenham palace park.... ive been investigating a bit;

The river starts at caesers well, the little round bit in this picture, and flows into the three Keston Ponds. I used to play in these woods a fair bit as a kid - i never knew it was a river source though





I found this about the Well:

Caesar's Well ~ the source of the River Ravensbourne, Keston Ponds, Keston Common, London Borough of Bromley
'The history or tradition of the origin of the Ravensbourne is thus described by Hone: 'When Caesr was encamped here, his troops were in great need of water, and none could be found in the vicinity. Observing however that a raven frequently alighted near the camp, and conjecturing that it was for the purpose of quenching its thirst, he ordered the coming of the bird to be watched for, and the spot to be particularly noted. This was done, and the result was as he anticipated.The object of the raven's resort was this little spring; from thence Caesar derived a supply of water for the Roman legions; and from the circumstance of its discovery, the spring was called the Raven's bourne or brook."

The water was formerly in great repute for its medicinal virtues, and was used to bathe in. Till about the commencement of the present century there was a bathing-house, overhung with some very beautiful trees. The spring and the heath then formed the great objects of attraction to the gentry and other residents of the neighbourhood for some miles round : on a bright summer day Keston Common (as the heath is called) might often be seen dotted, as it were, with parties of people, the gay costume of the ladies contrasted upon the brown heath, and the air ringing with the sounds of laughter and music.

The crystal waters of the Ravensbourne now rise into the circular basin shown in our engraving , through small holes with which its bottom is entirely pierced : from the basin they flow through an opening near its top into a concealed trough, and then into the first of the ponds. It never stops, never dries up; it flows to-day as it flowed two thousand years ago, when the Roman saw it bubbling up almost concealed in the brown heath.'

Taken from The Journey-Book of Kent by Charles Knight (published in 1842)

I see on wiki it says "Every year on 1 May at 5.32am, the Ravensbourne Morris Men dance up the Beltaine Sunrise at Caesars Well"  i would like to check if thats true...
Ah they have a website and it is true! http://www.ravensbourne.org/programme.htm "Join Ravensbourne's traditional welcoming of the Summer as we dance at Sunrise at the source of the River Ravensbourne before dancing at / around Keston village."


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 29, 2014)

it's a nice walk, i've done the racensbourne.


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2014)

MORRIS men braved torrential rain to see in the summer with traditional May Day festivities.
The Ravensbourne Morris Men were at Caesar’s Well in Keston at 5.32am to dance at sunrise on May Day.
Despite the rain, around 20 dedicated Morris men turned out for the annual celebration.
After the dance at dawn they went to Keston village to eat fertility cake, a fruit cake believed to boost fertility, and danced again at the village Rectory in Commonside.
Morris dancer David Hicks said: “It was torrential rain but we danced at sunrise. Everyone always turns out for May Day. It’s the first day of summer, it goes back eons.
“Every culture has tribal dances and it's the same in England. It’s nice to be part of that. We’re living in a bit of a cultural vacuum, it’s the last of the genuine English traditions.”
To find out more about the Ravensbourne Morris Men or to see their summer programme visit ravensbourne.org


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2014)

Tories in action - selling off youth centres to property developers:
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/b...ff_Penge_building_being_used_as_youth_centre/








Supposedly they already sold off another recently called The Drum.
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...__by_selling_off_building_used_as_youth_club/


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2014)

The Shortlands Tavern seems like a nice pub from the outside...anyone been?


----------



## Maggot (May 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Im planning on walking the Ravensbourne, or at least the first bit from the source up to beckenham palace park.... ive been investigating a bit;
> 
> The river starts at caesers well, the little round bit in this picture, and flows into the three Keston Ponds. I used to play in these woods a fair bit as a kid - i never knew it was a river source though



I walked the whole length about 2 years ago, it was organised by Lewisham rivers and people project, who no longer exist. It was a really long walk, and is much easier if you split it up. There are some parts where it goes through private land and you have to detour away from it.

Let me know if you want any help planning.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2014)

my family in the Ravensbourne a few weeks ago (or possibly the River pool which runs into it)..


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2014)

Ian Bone and Nick Heath remembering Peter Kropotkin on the anniversary of his death outside his Bromley house last year...I seem to remember reading that he kept a very nice garden in this house, crammed with all kinds of different species of plantlife



6 Crescent Road


----------



## Maggot (May 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I cant even find a Bromley forum apart from this one with its 11 posts http://www.bromley.towntalk.co.uk/forum/
> Bromley - the biggest borough in London - and no forum? cant be right


bromley used to run a Bromley forum, but I don't think it's still going.


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2014)

Sadly it died about 8 years ago.:-(


----------



## Maggot (May 31, 2014)

bromley said:


> Sadly it died about 8 years ago.:-(


Do you know of any others?


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2014)

No, sorry.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2014)

looks like this is it, then.


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2014)

the fightback starts here!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

a woman has been threatening to jump off the roof of the glades this afternoon...not sure of the latest...hopefully got talked down...





( btw supposedly the glades is now called "intu" - what a stupid name. im sure everyone will keep calling it the glades and itll have to be renamed )


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2014)

The Glades (never Intu) will do that to a person tbh...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2014)

Inevitable Downfall Bromley Council rant


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

the new bromley south development is supposedly going to include another cinema - which means Bromley will have two cinemas....whereas Orpington.... though i reckon the Bromley north one might end up closing as a result


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> the new bromley south development is supposedly going to include another cinema - which means Bromley will have two cinemas....whereas Orpington.... though i reckon the Bromley north one might end up closing as a result



Yep, Odeon will probably shut. My folks live just beside the Bromley South development on Hayes Road. I remember the old Westmoreland Place concrete shopping plaza, where that insurance office is now, and the big white BT office. I do like the idea of being 2 minutes away from Nando's when I visit the folks


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah.. I remember that well too.  There was once a Sainsbury's there - one there and one in The Mall.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


>


when i was around 12 i got a present of a little pair of Wharfedale Diamond speakers purchased from a hifi shop which was in a shop on the very right of that picture - still use the same speakers to this day #originalbromelysoundboy 

agree that the odeons days are numbered and infact that road its on isnt looking too good these days, seems like its struggling to stay alive...before the Glades went up i remember it seeming relatively thriving up there


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2014)

The woman on the roof of the Glades came down at 9pm, but she was up there from around 4pm supposedly.....


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. I remember that well too.  There was once a Sainsbury's there - one there and one in The Mall.


I thought it was a Safeways.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 11, 2014)

I passed this earlier, hope to goodness they persuaded her to come down safely.


ska invita said:


> The woman on the roof of the Glades came down at 9pm, but she was up there from around 4pm supposedly.....



I passed it yesterday at about 7.45 pm, there was a large crowd watching.  A police officer told me that her carers were on their way to talk to her, perhaps it was this that made the difference.  A negotiator had been trying to coax her down for hours.  Poor lass.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know how the people in the crowd would have felt if she had jumped, it was macabre.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I thought it was a Safeways.



Ah yes... That sounds right.


----------



## moon (Jun 11, 2014)

'The Works' still has a strange smell inside, even after they moved across to the other side of the Glades (refuse to use the 'I' word)

The post office collection site is still in redevelopment, apparently the waiting area will be much bigger.

Lots of new restaurants have opened along East Street, they are mostly chains and look a bit boring..

I cycled the river view route on Sunday, starting at Shaftsbury Park in Downham, then along to the Ravensbourne, ended up at the Wibbley Wobbley floating pub in Rotherhithe.. a fab place


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey, shygirl , I thought you were coming to the Bromley Drinks.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Hey, shygirl , I thought you were coming to the Bromley Drinks.



Yes, I was meant to, but had to change plans at the last minute.  Shame, Dexter said you had a really good evening.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Yes, I was meant to, but had to change plans at the last minute.  Shame, Dexter said you had a really good evening.


Yes, it was. Hope to meet you at another drinks soon.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a dentist around Bromley?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 19, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Can anyone recommend a dentist around Bromley?



I used this one. It was a few years back, but it was one of the few NHS ones around at that time. They were OK...

http://www.confidentalcare.co.uk/


----------



## yardbird (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2014)

*Bromley South one of the first to house new parcel service 
http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...new_parcel_service_for_busy_London_commuters/*

not a huge amount of detail there, but it sounds like you can get your packages left at the station rather than them not being delivered at home and having to traipse to the sorting office


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2014)

Even though most of it is technically in Lewisham, a really interesting piece on the history and politics of the Downham estate...
http://municipaldreams.wordpress.com/2013/05/21/the-downham-estate-the-joy-of-having-your-own-patch/

"One now elderly resident recalls how her mother (‘mad on flowers…a real garden lover’, incidentally):
used to go to a community centre on the estate at Valeswood Road where she belonged to the Cooperative Women’s Guild, the Tenants League, the Gramophone Society and the Women’s Labour Party…No self-respecting inhabitant of Downham would support anything but the Labour Party then."






The wall across Valeswood Road at its junction with Alexandra Crescent prevented ‘vulgar’ people from the Downham estate using it as a shortcut to Bromley town centre.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Even though most of it is technically in Lewisham, a really interesting piece on the history and politics of the Downham estate...





nice piece, although surprised it didn't mention trams - the London County Council did what would now be called 'joined up planning' with many of its estates being planned with tram routes through them (the tram lines followed what's now the 136 bus to Grove Park) - and the trams offering 'workman' fares in the early morning.






(post 1945 picture of tram at the west end of Downham Way just about to turn right on to Bromley Road - this was the 'change pit' where trams changed over between running on the 'conduit' current collector and the overhead wire.)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey, ska invita , there's a roots, reggae and ska night at the Bricklayers this Friday!  I have to work, but might be able to pop in on my way home.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Hey, ska invita , there's a roots, reggae and ska night at the Bricklayers this Friday!  I have to work, but might be able to pop in on my way home.


its a sign! a miracle no less! i'll almost definitely pop down for a look see...will be in touch - would be nice to say hello. well spotted maggot


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2014)

Maggot said:


> Hey, ska invita , there's a roots, reggae and ska night at the Bricklayers this Friday!  I have to work, but might be able to pop in on my way home.


have you got a listing link online anywhere for it?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2014)

There's a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/279208328925279


It would be great to see you, but I have no idea what you look like!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2014)

Maggot said:


> There's a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/events/279208328925279
> 
> 
> It would be great to see you, but I have no idea what you look like!









i'll pm you my number


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2014)

fancy this eatmorecheese?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 10, 2014)

In the _Bricklayers?  _That sounds awesome 

Alas, I am heading to the airport Friday night, but have a good one


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> In the _Bricklayers?  _That sounds awesome
> 
> Alas, I am heading to the airport Friday night, but have a good one


happy holidays mate 

(presume its a holiday )


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> happy holidays mate
> 
> (presume its a holiday )



Yep, I've not fleeing anything, holiday it is


----------



## ska invita (Jul 23, 2014)

Excellent bit on Downham and Bromley North from someone making the same journey over as me
http://originalsonictruth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/suburban-diversions.html


piece includes a link to some classic 88 raving memories at the downham tavern
http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.php?64981-Club-amp-Rave-nights-that-blew-your-mind


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2014)

Just been looking up Downham Tavern which ive never spotted before - the only pub on the 30,000 people Downham Estate




according to this its been shut for 18months which seems to have reopened last month
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...8_months_set_to_reopen_in_time_for_World_Cup/

The Downham Tavern shut down last year following police raids in which 20 people were arrested for offences involving drugs and firearm possession.

Now new manager Julia Edwards, 50, is moving in after local lads Tommy Noone, 66, and his sons bought the lease on a non-tied tenancy.
Ms Edwards said she and the team want to give something back to Downham and hopes to dispel the pub’s bad public image.
She explained: "We want people to know that it’s going to be a nice community pub, somewhere where people can come in and have a drink and some food".

"We’re having it painted, outdoor paving is being put in, and there’s a florist doing outdoor plants.
"It was a really rough old place. We’re going to be doing things differently - that’s what we’re trying to portray. We’re not going to accept any bad behaviour.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2014)

Talking of pubs, the Railway at Bromley North is being worked on and is gonna re-open soon.  Don't know when. 

Also the Elephants from the Elephant Parade are in the Glades at the moment.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2014)

went for a walk around Beckenham Place Park today - didnt realise how huge it is! Very lovely it is, especially down by the Ravensbourne.

But the big news is that the park has won 4.6 million from the lottery to redo some of the bits. Theres a consultation process going on i think, but from what I gather they want to kick out the golf club bit (hooray!) and rewild the bit over by the river as well as install some things to protect from flooding and also some kind of event space was mentioned.

Cant find a link other than one saying that the money has been awarded.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2014)

sorry.. double post


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2014)

The Downham Tavern periodically gets shut down.  I was there (at the adjacent sports centre) last time it got raided - never seen so many cop cars for something like that!  It's been done up really nicely now... amazing amazing flowers.  good luck to them.

Beckenham Place Park golf club... both my father and brother play there because it's the only cheapish public golf club for miles.  There are plenty of swanky members only places around but very few for the common man and from the stories I hear, you get  all sorts playing there.  So, as a non-golf player I'd be happy for it to be just parkland but it's a shame for those players.  I'll ask him about it.. he's just about to retire in his mid-70s with the aim of propping up the bar there a bit more I imagine...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2014)

I had noticed there are a lot of golf course around the area but didnt realise this was the only one for proles. Supposedly it used to be used by hundreds of people but now averages 45 people a day (not that bad tbh) < could be council propaganda to push it through....

Golf looks like fun and all but id rather seen the land used for wildlife


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Golf - from years of having it on in the background - looks boring as hell.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry another dp


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beckenham_Place_Park


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Golf - from years of having it on in the background - looks boring as hell.


 
that is the pleasure of it! peace and enlightenment through boredom


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I had noticed there are a lot of golf course around the area but didnt realise this was the only one for proles. Supposedly it used to be used by hundreds of people but now averages 45 people a day (not that bad tbh) < could be council propaganda to push it through....
> 
> Golf looks like fun and all but id rather seen the land used for wildlife



(((Falconwood)))

EVERYONE cuts their teeth on the 9 hole there.

Once had an EPIC session as a young 'un at BPP sitting on one of the greens nicking all the incoming balls and running off getting chased by people in buggies.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2014)

i think its an 18 hole!  I've a vague memory of another cheaper gold course toward Chiselhurst but that may be me misremembering


----------



## Maggot (Sep 1, 2014)

There's an 80s night at the Bricklayers on Saturday 13th September, and I'm gonna be doing some of that DJing!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2014)

Bromley the happiest place to live in London (nearly) according to this crap


----------



## bromley (Oct 30, 2014)

People in Westminster don't believe what they do is worthwhile!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 27, 2015)

A friend of mine is holding a quiz night tonight at the Spa in Beckenham. 7pm start, £1 per head.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 17, 2015)

You've got a superhero!

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...rst-time-about-his-war-on-crime-10320782.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2015)

tracklisting
1. High Street/Saturday
2. Fat People
3. Parking Meters
4. Sunday Morning
5. Supermarkets
6. Council Offices
7. Growing Up In Bromley
8. Exodus From Bromley

listen here https://www.7digital.com/artist/billy-jenkins/release/sounds-like-bromley/  (its pretty wacky jazz)


----------



## moon (Sep 23, 2015)

I've just been reading about the 'Bromley Contingent'.
A group of Sex Pistols fans from Bromley who included Siouxsie Sioux, Steve Severin and Billy Idol
Bromley Contingent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2015)

moon said:


> I've just been reading about the 'Bromley Contingent'.
> A group of Sex Pistols fans from Bromley who included Siouxsie Sioux, Steve Severin and Billy Idol
> Bromley Contingent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bromley's great claim to fame...a place so conservative and mind-numbing that it turned its youths into punks in desperation


----------



## moon (Sep 23, 2015)

David Bowie, Kate Bush, Nick Heyward and Boy George are all from Bromley too...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2015)

Boy George isn't AFAIK.

The Bromley contingent were legendary!

Here's a clip of them:



Steve Spunker!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Boy George isn't AFAIK.



He grew up in Eltham

(I was at one point vaguely acquainted with people who were vaguely acquainted with him...)


----------



## clicker (Sep 23, 2015)

Kate Bush grew up in Court Rd Eltham/Blackheath and I thought Bowie was from Southend Lane in Catford/Bellingham .Boy George definitely was from Eltham/Mottingham.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2015)

clicker said:


> I thought Bowie was from Southend Lane in Catford/Bellingham



If this is correct, then two addresses between Bromley and Bickley then one at Sundridge Park (between Bromley North and Grove Park)


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2015)

Great film of Penge from 1964. 

Watch Portrait of Penge 1964


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Great film of Penge from 1964.
> 
> Watch Portrait of Penge 1964


Good one about Beckenham in 1935 too
Watch Greater Beckenham - 1935 1935

Talking of Beckenham, the green outstide the main church, St Georges, used to be the busiest bit of the high street but took a direct hit in the blitz...now a lovely park bang in the middle of town, which is a real improvement I think...




"i remember when this was all shops!"


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 26, 2015)

moon said:


> I've just been reading about the 'Bromley Contingent'.
> A group of Sex Pistols fans from Bromley who included Siouxsie Sioux, Steve Severin and Billy Idol
> Bromley Contingent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The house where Siouxsie grew up is 5 minutes walk from where I live, and the take away formerly known as Hong Kong Garden is my local Chinese


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 26, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If this is correct, then two addresses between Bromley and Bickley then one at Sundridge Park (between Bromley North and Grove Park)


Definitely the one at Sundridge Park. I used to live round the corner and Bowie's old home was up for sale. I couldn't afford it though!!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

Pirate radio station Select UK (mainly house) are putting on nights in Bromely! 
I think they invovle no trainers though





and then the next weekend Select UKs xmas party
SelectUKRadio Christmas Party

Bollocks to smart dress/no trainers though...still nice to see some kind of dance music going on in the area

Other things Im not going to are Harry HIll at beckenham public hall...but only because its sold out Beckenham Comedy Cabaret with HARRY HILL | Tickets | Beckenham | Entertainment | Billetto — United Kingdom

i like this building \(Beckenham public hall)


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2015)

Also was outside the Glades the other day and very happy to see that shiny army recruitment centre has closed down - good fucking riddance


----------



## Maggot (Dec 28, 2015)

It's all been happening at the Glades: I went into Bromley a couple of weeks ago and the whole centre had been evacuated due to a suspect package.






On Boxing Day there was widespread panic due to a person with a machete. It appears to be a fight between some youngsters.

UPDATE AND VIDEO: 'Man with machete' causes mass panic at intu Bromley


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 28, 2015)

Maggot said:


> It's all been happening at the Glades: I went into Bromley a couple of weeks ago and the whole centre had been evacuated due to a suspect package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the f is "Intu Bromley"? I've never heard of it. The only shopping centre I know of in Bromley is The Glades.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 28, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Where the f is "Intu Bromley"? I've never heard of it. The only shopping centre I know of in Bromley is The Glades.


They are one and the same. It was rebranded as Intu, but everyone still calls it the Glades.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 28, 2015)

Maggot said:


> They are one and the same. It was rebranded as Intu, but everyone still calls it the Glades.


Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess that was why the signs advertising "The Glades" were removed from the station platforms.


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2015)

Maggot said:


> They are one and the same. It was rebranded as Intu, but everyone still calls it the Glades.


Liked for everyone still calling it The Glades instead of ridiculous new(ish) name!


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2015)

Yay to the Glades.. I've been spending a fair amount of time at the Waterstones there recently, also at the art shop near Sainsburys, which has only recently converted back to an art shop (I used to shop there as a teen) the new owners are really lovely too.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2015)

In other Bromley shopping news I tried to got to the Argos in The Mall the other day, and its not in the Glades! Theres a thing called The Mall down the road, nearer bromley south, I never knew that.
a fight broke out while i was there (in Argos) in which a Spanish woman said to another woman "YOU WILL DIE!!!" - worked really well in a spanish accent! No machetes though


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2015)

There are 2 Argos branches in Bromley, one is by the clock tower, near the glades entrance..


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2015)

moon said:


> There are 2 Argos branches in Bromley, one is by the clock tower, near the glades entrance..


i have learned this the hard way...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2016)

Bowie in Beckenham

Played here on regular Sundays


Lived at Flat 1, 24 Foxgrove Road





Moved to Haddon Hall, Flat 7, 42 Southend Road





Married Angie Barnett at Bromley Registry Office


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2016)

The Newshopper has done its homework

40 Stansfield Road, Brixton – Bowie was born David Jones on January 8.

Stockwell Infants' School – Started school at Stockwell Infants in 1951.

106 Canon Road, Bromley – Bowie’s family moved to Canon Road in 1953.

Clarence Road, Bromley – In 1954, his family moved to Clarence Road.

Raglan Infants' School, Clarence Road – David studied here from January 1953 until 1955.

4 Plaistow Grove, Bromley – The family moved to Plaistow Grove in June 1955.

Burnt Ash Junior School, Rangefield Road –  While at Burnt Ash Junior School from 1955 to 1958, David was in the school choir and played the recorder.

Bromley Technical High School, Oakley Road, Keston -  Now known as Ravens Wood School, a young David studied here from 1958 to 1963 and particularly enjoyed art classes (and gained his only O Level in the subject) under teacher Owen Frampton, the father of rock musician Peter Frampton.

School of Art, Croydon – Bowie briefly studied at School of Art in Croydon (now part of Croydon College) after leaving school.

24 Foxgrove Road, Beckenham – Now known as David Bowie, he moved to Beckenham from Kensington in March 1969 and lodged with Mary Finnigan.

The Three Tuns pub (now Zizzi), Beckenham High Street – Bowie and Finnigan set up a folk club, which later became Beckenham Arts Lab at the Three Tuns in May 1969.

Croydon Road Recreation Ground, Beckenham – Bowie and the Arts Lab hosted the first free festival as a fundraiser at the Croydon Road Recreation Ground on August 16.







_Bowie at the Free Festival, Beckenham, 1969_

Haddon Hall, 42 Southend Road, Beckenham – Bowie lived on the ground floor of the now-demolished building, between October 1969 and May 1972 when he moved to Maida Vale. He painted the ceilings silver.

Bromley Registry Office, Beckenham Lane – Bowie married Angie on March 19, 1970. They divorced in 1980.

Underhill Studios, Blackheath Hill, Greenwich – Bowie began work on the album that would become The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars in 1971 at Underhill Studios, Greenwich, now Gee-Pharm. Hat tip: Mark Bidiss/ thegreenwichphantom.co.uk

Avery Hill College, Eltham – Bowie’s legendary Ziggy Stardust tour played Avery Hill College on February 25, 1972

The Greyhound, Park Lane, Croydon – The Ziggy Stardust tour came to Croydon’s Greyhound on June 25, 1972

Fairfield Halls, Croydon – After touring in the US and Europe, the Ziggy Stardust tour played two shows at Fairfield Halls on June 24, 1973.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2016)

Met a guy this weekend who grew up in Beckenham and whose parents lived there in the 60s and on to this day...basically painted a picture of a lot of bohemain goings on in that time, with artists of different types living in big victorian buildings

Also this new book is meant to be really good on capturing Beckenham in that era. Really want to read it and tap into some of that past....


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2016)

Mary Finnigan was on the radio the other week talking about bowie and the Beckenham arts lab/free festival, just before the great man died. Think it may have been on the Robert Elms show on radio London.

Lots of interesting stuff came out of that area - bowie, Bromley contingent, hanif kureshi...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Oryx!
Its up here:




oryx said:


> Lots of interesting stuff came out of that area - bowie, Bromley contingent, hanif kureshi...


Lots might be a bit enthusiastic..thats basically it isnt it!  Might try and read Buddah of Suburbia as part of my Beckenhamisation


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2016)

This is much longer


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2016)

oryx said:


> Mary Finnigan was on the radio the other week talking about bowie and the Beckenham arts lab/free festival, just before the great man died. Think it may have been on the Robert Elms show on radio London.
> 
> Lots of interesting stuff came out of that area - bowie, Bromley contingent, hanif kureshi...


... and Enid Blyton!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 6, 2016)

... And another name to add to the list... Who did I see  in the supermarket yesterday? ....... John from s club 7!
Or so the cashier tells me.

And in another Beckenham shop the other day I got chatting to a woman who says her daughter is in a band called something like Stush? And they had a hit with a cover of an SWV tune, or something like that

Eta, I think this is it


----------



## ska invita (Feb 6, 2016)

World-class musicians to return to Bromley venue that once hosted Bowie, The Who and the Rolling Stones

More music trivia for Bromley...

In the 1960s, the hotel hosted Bromley Jazz Club and featured acts such as Manfred Mann, Cream, the Rolling Stones, David Bowie and Pink Floyd. 

Jimi Hendrix began his Experience tour at the hotel in 1967.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

Any golfers in this corner of SE London? Apparently Lewisham council are going to close the golf course at Beckenham Place Park and do some kind of mock-historical redesign of the whole place. Some people are not happy... Beckenham Place Park; a strange relationship


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Any golfers in this corner of SE London? Apparently Lewisham council are going to close the golf course at Beckenham Place Park and do some kind of mock-historical redesign of the whole place. Some people are not happy... Beckenham Place Park; a strange relationship


This has been on the cards for a while - I think even discussed (barely) on this thread. While I'm all up for more park there, this is a council golf club and so doesnt deserve the hatred a private golf club might. A shame for regular people who golf I guess, but personally Im happy about it. It'll be a massive park once reclaimed...

There is another golf club jsut down the road in shortlands - but I think its private and who knows how much more expensive. (prices Shortlands Golf Club - A premier nine hole golf course - Shortlands Golf Club - A premier nine hole golf course )  THe council should compulsary purchase it and turn that one into a council one 

I think theres another council golf club in Bromley in High Elms... not a million miles away...but yeah it was the only "central london" 18 holer.

So Beckenahm Palace Park is now a dogging hotspot eh?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

Apparently a dumping ground in several senses of the word.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2016)

The park will be amazing though - twice the size of Brockwell - it has that little river that runs through it...loads of foresty middle bit...plus wahtever theyve got planned now... this is all only just over the zone 3 border:


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

It's a fantastic park no doubt and I'm a bit torn whether I want to support public access to a sport that is out of reach for many people or whether I'd like more parkland. I think what swings me towards favouring keeping the golf course is the infuriating way council planners seem to have evasion of public sentiment written into their DNA. Like in Lambeth and Bromley for that matter it's a matter of pretending to consultation whilst just carrying on regardless.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2016)

This is Lewisham in this case btw


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

I know


----------



## moon (Feb 12, 2016)

The forest bit in the middle is really waterlogged, I think it's called the flooded wood or something like that.
Lets hope they do a better job than Crystal Palace park which was ruined after Bromley Council took it over..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Any golfers in this corner of SE London? Apparently Lewisham council are going to close the golf course at Beckenham Place Park and do some kind of mock-historical redesign of the whole place. Some people are not happy... Beckenham Place Park; a strange relationship



My father plays there almost daily and my brother used to.  Dad and all his South London mates are pretty pissed off about it.  There is no other cheap public golf course locally.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2016)

I hate golf though - so I wouldn't be devastated to have a lovely big park down the road - but I do feel bad for my Dad and his mates.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> My father plays there almost daily and my brother used to.  Dad and all his South London mates are pretty pissed off about it.  There is no other cheap public golf course locally.


I don't blame them.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I hate golf though - so I wouldn't be devastated to have a lovely big park down the road - but I do feel bad for my Dad and his mates.


I hate golf too!


----------



## discobastard (Mar 2, 2016)

If you find yourself near Bromley South station and are in need of some refreshment then you must go to Unico Gelato Cafe. It's awesome. 

Home

I had a pistachio affogato after a meeting which was delicious. The ice cream sandwiches look amazing too.  And the staff are super friendly [emoji1360]


----------



## Maggot (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy postcards of Bromley? I've looked online and the only ones I found are historical (and really pricey). Looking for contemporary ones.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy postcards of Bromley? I've looked online and the only ones I found are historical (and really pricey). Looking for contemporary ones.


 
local WH Smiths / library might just do some - not sure bromley is the sort of place that has much call for postcards.

think you can get a few serious postcards for Reading (e.g. the river thames, the bloody big lion statue in the park just outside the town centre), and there's a few shops who do ones that are taking the piss...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2016)

Make them... take some pictures.. send them to moo.com
You can stand in the street and get photos of the clock tower.. the art deco building that was once Habitat...uum.. the high street?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 11, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> local WH Smiths / library might just do some - not sure bromley is the sort of place that has much call for postcards.


 Got some  from the library.Thanks Puddy_Tat . 

Might make some in the future.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2016)

moon said:


> the art deco building that was once Habitat


 
built 1936 as gaumont cinema - more here






not sure how much of the original is left...


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2016)

Im not usually up and outside but it turns out St Georges church in the heart of Beckenham like to perform a medley of Phillip Glass tunes on their church bells for a good half an hour at 9am on a Sunday morning


----------



## discobastard (Jun 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> If you find yourself near Bromley South station and are in need of some refreshment then you must go to Unico Gelato Cafe. It's awesome.
> 
> Home
> 
> I had a pistachio affogato after a meeting which was delicious. The ice cream sandwiches look amazing too.  And the staff are super friendly [emoji1360]


I don't wanna go on about this, bumping my own post and all that, but this place really is awesome.

One of my clients is opposite Bromley South station so I get down there every now and then, and a couple of scoops of ice cream is always the highlight of the trip. My colleague has spent lots of time in Italy but says this is the best ice cream he has ever had. 

Anyways, thought I'd just leave this here as I finally cracked the other day thanks to the amazing lady who worked there and insisted I try lots of different flavours. Decided to buy a box. 

What we have here, from L-R is; 
1) Pistachio (this is to die for)
2) Hazelnut and white chocolate cream
3) Raspberry (which is possibly the loveliest thing I've ever put in my mouth)

Pistachio and Raspberry go together like you'd never believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Apparently one of the people behind it is Gianfranco Zola


----------



## Maggot (Aug 10, 2016)

discobastard said:


> If you find yourself near Bromley South station and are in need of some refreshment then you must go to Unico Gelato Cafe. It's awesome.
> 
> Home
> 
> I had a pistachio affogato after a meeting which was delicious. The ice cream sandwiches look amazing too.  And the staff are super friendly [emoji1360]


I went there today, and the ice cream is indeed delicious. I had the bacio (chocolate and hazelnut) and the strawberry. The only disappointment is that they don't do proper cones, just truncated ones.

I didn't ask about the Zola connection, but he lives in the area, so it's possible.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 10, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I went there today, and the ice cream is indeed delicious. I had the bacio (chocolate and hazelnut) and the strawberry. The only disappointment is that they don't do proper cones, just truncated ones.
> 
> I didn't ask about the Zola connection, but he lives in the area, so it's possible.


Hooray. Glad you enjoyed!

What was the strawberry like? More ice cream or sorbet?

We have another meeting there this Thursday, I feel another variety box coming on [emoji4]


----------



## discobastard (Aug 10, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I went there today, and the ice cream is indeed delicious. I had the bacio (chocolate and hazelnut) and the strawberry. The only disappointment is that they don't do proper cones, just truncated ones.
> 
> I didn't ask about the Zola connection, but he lives in the area, so it's possible.


Ps. Here's the Zola scoop (geddit??)

Chelsea legend puts management ambitions to one side to open ice cream cafe


----------



## Maggot (Aug 11, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Hooray. Glad you enjoyed!
> 
> What was the strawberry like? More ice cream or sorbet?
> 
> We have another meeting there this Thursday, I feel another variety box coming on [emoji4]


The strawberry was defintely ice cream. I asked for raspberry, but they had run out.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2016)

Well Ill be, Bromley has got what appears to be a grassroots, non-party affiliated anti-cuts campaign making a bit of a fuss Backing Bromley will hold our elected leaders to account
Does anyone have any more info on this?

Its not clear to me waht all that "Stop Victimisng Whistelblowers" is about... all a bit confusing

Bearing in mind how rock solid Tory/UKIP Bromley is this is cheering


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2016)

Since this seems to be the only news in Bromley, here's the latest!
Chelsea legend Gianfranco Zola says thank you to Bromley


----------



## Maggot (Sep 2, 2016)

Discovered a great little cafe in Orpington today  (St Mary Cray actually). It's called the Croft Tea Room and is a proper community place selling locally sourced food. It does fry-ups, lunches, sunday roasts, cream teas  and more with plenty of veggie options  and has a little shop attached too. The food and the service were both top notch.

http://crofttearoom.co.uk/


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2016)

Nasty crash in Widmore Road today. It appears that a bus crashed into that glass covered shelter outside Boots.

UPDATE: Trapped passengers rescued from top deck of bus after Bromley crash


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2016)

I had no idea this was happening.... (i've been posting loads of Daily Mail articles recently... what is happening to me  )

Bromley neighbors despair over 40ft high rubbish mountain | Daily Mail Online
'Despairing neighbours have pleaded for action to be taken to end their four-year nightmare of having to live next to a stinking 40ft high, 20,000-ton mountain of rubbish which keeps bursting into flames.

The rat-infested mix of rotting industrial and domestic waste is said to spontaneously combust on a weekly basis ‘like a smoking volcano’ and has been branded a health hazard by fed up families.

In March, Bromley Council signed an agreement with the Environment Agency (EA) to clear the abandoned tip at the end of a cul-de-sac in St Paul’s Cray, Bromley, south-east London, but as yet no action has been taken'

It is now being cleared
Homes dwarfed by stinking 18,000 tonne waste mountain

Did they even think that whenever it rained the run-of from the heap would be adding toxic waste to our water supply?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> ( btw supposedly the glades is now called "intu" - what a stupid name. im sure everyone will keep calling it the glades and itll have to be renamed )




Shopping centre set to return as The Glades



> Shopping centre intu Bromley is set to return as The Glades following its sale to an overseas investment fund.
> 
> Alaska Permanent Fund Corporation has bought an 85 per cent stake in the shopping centre from majority owner Intu Properties and Aviva, and an intu spokesperson confirmed the name would change.


----------



## moon (Nov 11, 2016)

No way!!  I thought the rebrand had gone really well for them, although Bromley also became so busy that I actually stopped going there..lol


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 11, 2016)

me and most people i know never stopped calling it the Glades - maybe that's why they've decided to go back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2016)

hahaha... no one ever called it Intu!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2017)

Burn Down Bromley


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2017)

Marvellous May Cider Festival 2017

and pesh >>






Fourth Beckenham Beer & Cider Festival 2017


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Burn Down Bromley


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2017)

http://www.greyhoundkeston.co.uk/beer-festival-2017.html

LET'S GO TO THE HOP!



BANK HOLIDAY

WEEKEND

14TH - 16TH APRIL

GOOD FRIDAY TO EASTER SUNDAY

The Greyhound Commonside  Keston  BR2 6BP   Tel: 01689 856 338e-e-mail: thegreyhound.keston@sky.com


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2017)

Developments in Beckenham Place Park.

The squirrel is getting repainted...one of these designs (poll to pick which now closed)





I'll miss the old one 





But even better than that the mansion house has been taken over by Bussey Building crew. There have been 4 soul nights put on there but I've missed all of them. I also saw a planning permission type thing go up about allowing alcohol to be sold in park grounds, so i think something is afoot for the future for the mansion as a venue. Really hope so

You can now walk inside the mansion pretty much anytime...its open to the public till late. Lovely building


----------



## phillm (Sep 21, 2017)

.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the accident at Bromley North? I heard it was serious.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2017)

was just up there earlier.  All i can say is the traffic was backed up hard, with people going two ways down a  one way street at one point.... And failing to move in either direction.

btw nice to see some new life on Bromley north high street (where the cinema is). Last time i was there most of the shops seemed boarded up


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting news here
Major changes set for Beckenham Place Park
Highlight for me is:
Part of the site is also planned to be evacuated to install a lake and wetland area.
.....
In its ‘master plan’ it stated the desire to use the proposed lake to provide *swimming* and other leisure uses. 


---
In other news the new ski slip flats in bromely south are total eyesores way too big a building for that area and theres more skyscrapers coming
New 23 storey tower block proposed for Bromley North


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2018)

There's a new bar opening in Hayes called Pie & Pint selling pies and proper ales. My prayers have been answered!

Pie & Pint Ltd | Treat Your Taste Buds to Bromley's Finest Pie and a Pint


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2018)

Hayes tho.

e2a handy that it's right next to the station tho


----------



## Maggot (Mar 22, 2018)

Hayes is handy for me.

It's opening on Saturday, which is good timing as the New Inn is currently closed.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2018)

Let us know what it's like, if it's good we could do a SE London drinks there


----------



## bromley (Mar 27, 2018)

Maggot said:


> There's a new bar opening in Hayes called Pie & Pint selling pies and proper ales. My prayers have been answered!
> 
> Pie & Pint Ltd | Treat Your Taste Buds to Bromley's Finest Pie and a Pint


One Inn the Wood in Petts Wood is decent.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2018)

Screening in Beckenham and Bromley atm
70s football nostalgia
The Bromley Boys

Looks fun


----------



## Maggot (Jun 25, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Screening in Beckenham and Bromley atm
> 70s football nostalgia
> The Bromley Boys
> 
> Looks fun


I want to see that. 

I don't think there is a functioning cinema in Bromley atm.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I want to see that.
> 
> I don't think there is a functioning cinema in Bromley atm.


i think its got one showing in the churchill theatre....whats happened to the Odeon?


----------



## bromley (Jun 26, 2018)

There were proposals to build on churchill gardens. 

Churchill Gardens, Bromley - Proposals

I think it got rejected.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2018)

ska invita said:


> i think its got one showing in the churchill theatre....whats happened to the Odeon?


The Odeon (which became a Cineworld is now closed) Not sure if it's temporary or permanent.

There's gonna be a cinema at that new development off Westmoreland Road when it opens.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 20, 2018)

bromley said:


> There were proposals to build on churchill gardens.
> 
> Churchill Gardens, Bromley - Proposals
> 
> I think it got rejected.



Saw this on FB...Absolutely terrible idea. The Churchill Gardens is/was Bromleys own little Central Park.


----------



## bromley (Jul 20, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> Saw this on FB...Absolutely terrible idea. The Churchill Gardens is/was Bromleys own little Central Park.


Wouldn't go that far, but the park should be blacklisted from any potentially residential/commercial developments.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 20, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> Saw this on FB...Absolutely terrible idea. The Churchill Gardens is/was Bromleys own little Central Park.



Wow I remember when they built the churchhill gardens and the open land that was there before! Can't imagine it being a housing estate


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> Wow I remember when they built the churchhill gardens and the open land that was there before! Can't imagine it being a housing estate


when was that?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 20, 2018)

ska invita said:


> when was that?



 About 1977 maybe? I was a bromley punk at the time so I went along to boo hiss at prince Charles who opened it officially.

Prior to this we'd had running battles with the police almost every saturday along bromley highstreet and  we'd often nip through where the gardens were built and escape to Shortlands...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 20, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> About 1977 maybe? I was a bromley punk at the time so I went along to boo hiss at prince Charles who opened it officially.
> 
> Prior to this we'd had running battles with the police almost every saturday along bromley highstreet and  we'd often nip through where the gardens were built and escape to Shortlands...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 20, 2018)

ska invita said:


>



We'd all meet at Napoleon record shop in station square and it would always kick off from there. Good memories


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> We'd all meet at Napoleon record shop in station square and it would always kick off from there. Good memories



You mean Bonapartes in Market Square?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> You mean Bonapartes in Market Square?



Haha! Yes, I knew 'Napoleons'  didn't sound right   Over forty years ago now but good times  there used to be a shoe shop half way down the high street on the left, it had a flat above it that was opened as a youth drop in called the Bromley Y Project. That was about the same time. Plus the Croydon greyhound on a Sunday night. And my local was the star and garter....


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone know what is happening with the HG Wells Centre....just noticed according to this it is shut down
Bromley Labour Club, Bromley






Would be a real shame to loes the building to developers, especially at a time of Labour Party renewal

ETA Just saw this in the link i posted (facepalm)
The club closed its doors for the last time on July 22nd 2017. The premises will be demolished to make way for the continuing redevelopment of the Bromley South area.

Very sad news.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, very sad. Lots of local groups used to play there and they had a cheap bar. I even saw Crass there in the 80s.


----------



## bromley (Oct 1, 2018)

Very sad. Saw some good local bands and had a party there. Was also where the locals used to store their Mercury.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2018)

bromley said:


> Very sad. Saw some good local bands and had a party there. Was also where the locals used to store their Mercury.


Mercury?


----------



## bromley (Oct 1, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Mercury?


Yeah, they would do it periodically.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2018)

So there's a Lidl opening on the High St, where BHS was. But as it's in a pedestrian zone it won't have any parking. Considering most Lidl shoppers drive there for a big shop, I don't think it will do well.


----------



## back_ache (Dec 6, 2018)

Maggot said:


> So there's a Lidl opening on the High St, where BHS was. But as it's in a pedestrian zone it won't have any parking. Considering most Lidl shoppers drive there for a big shop, I don't think it will do well.


And a mini-IKEA too


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2019)

back_ache said:


> And a mini-IKEA too


Really? I think that will suffer from lack of parking even more than Lidl. People don't want to lug their flat-pack furniture to the nearest car park.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Really? I think that will suffer from lack of parking even more than Lidl. People don't want to lug their flat-pack furniture to the nearest car park.



They're opening a few of these mini Ikeas but the emphasis is on planning the kitchen etc rather than actually buying stuff to take home.  It's not a bad idea from my point of view - we've had a few Ikea kitchens and it's a PITA to make appointments and then trek out to Croydon to do the whole planning shebang when we already know which kitchen we want.  Who knows how they will work out though?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2019)

Beckenham Palace Park's new/historically restored lake is on its way, ready for natural swimming by summer


----------



## clicker (Jan 20, 2019)

3.5m is deep. Will it really be 'wild' swimming, or fenced off and supervised

Eta looks good anyway. Kids love a paddle.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

I prefer unnatural swimming


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> 3.5m is deep. Will it really be 'wild' swimming, or fenced off and supervised
> 
> Eta looks good anyway. Kids love a paddle.


I expect Hampstead heath style..  I very much doubt supervised tbh, purely on expense


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2019)

I just can't wait.  I saw a great video of it's progress yesterday.  Due to open in May.  Hotly anticipated in the outdoor swimming community!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2019)

Arts Lab, the Beckenham music nights Bowie was involved in, rebooted in the mansion... Hoping to go and show support
1st February...I think that's a Friday?

Anyone fancy it?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks good, but I don't think I can make it.

In other news I have just found out that both Julie Andrews and Sparks lived in Beckenham (not in the same house!)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Looks good, but I don't think I can make it.
> 
> In other news I have just found out that both Julie Andrews and Sparks lived in Beckenham (not in the same house!)


Who is Sparks?

Going to check out the newish record shop in the mansion this week, cigarette records. Two record shops in Beckenham now! Bizarre really considering who lives here


----------



## Maggot (Jan 27, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Who is Sparks?








AKA Ron and Russell Mael


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2019)

great map of whats basically Bromley in 1789 -
MAPCO Map And Plan Collection Online : Map Of North West Kent 1789 By William Faden
can zoom in on little areas so very clear - such as


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2019)

Made it down to Cigarette Records in the mansion at Beckenham Place Park - absolutely excellent second hand record shop. Everything you want from a second hand shop, including a dog! Stock some new bits too

   

"working class daddy lizard" made me chuckle...unfortunately the tune wasnt all that


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2019)

Maggot said:


> AKA Ron and Russell Mael


was thinking today, whats that tune This Town Aint Big ENough for the Both of Us?

Turns out its Sparks! remembered your post.  such a mad tune....dont suppose youve got a couple of Sparks tracks tips?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 6, 2019)

ska invita said:


> was thinking today, whats that tune This Town Aint Big ENough for the Both of Us?
> 
> Turns out its Sparks! remembered your post.  such a mad tune....dont suppose youve got a couple of Sparks tracks tips?



I'm no Sparks expert. They have an enormous back catalogue and  I don't know most of it. They had some huge hits around the same time as _This Town, The Number One Song in Heaven_ is pretty good. Proper Moroder-style disco synths. 



From their more recent stuff I like _Good Morning. 


_
They also teamed up with Franz Ferdinand to form FFS (geddit?) and some of that is worth checking out too. 
_
_


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2019)

So Feargal Sharkey was in Bromley today, following the river Ravensbourne. Wish I'd bumped into him.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

This is about the hippest thing to happen in beckenham possibly ever (catfest not included)

The park is really starting to get on the map  

pretentious waffle but great lineup


----------



## bromley (May 22, 2019)

Didn't know about Catfest!


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2019)

Interesting article about Knockholt, which used too be part of Bromley, but is now in Kent.

The Village That Wriggled Free From London


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2019)

I had no idea that the Bethlem Museum of the Mind here in Beckenham was for exhibiting artists who are or were receiving treatment at the Maudsley! Will definitely try and pay a visit there soon...for example this is on over summer:
Brilliant Visions: Mescaline, Art,… | Bethlem Museum of the Mind
+ more mescaline talks What's on | Bethlem Museum of the Mind


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2019)

Beckenham Place Park swimming lake near filled....opens to the public next month


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 24, 2019)

July 20th!! Can't wait!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2019)

serious bunfight kicked off in the local facebook group this week after some people snuck in and a dog went in the water - dogs very much banned from the lake for human swimming hygiene reasons


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat 

" Mrs Roberts and the crew of the 146 (RT 3750) at the Downe Terminus 21 April 1978. Mrs Roberts was a regular passenger and looks delighted to be photographed."

Loving the Bob Marley Kaya posters. If it was for Babylon By Bus that wouldve been too good.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

I heard that the Bromley Waitrose is closing. Which bothers me because it’s the one I use, on the (admittedly rare) occasions I shop in Waitrose.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I heard that the Bromley Waitrose is closing. Which bothers me because it’s the one I use, on the (admittedly rare) occasions I shop in Waitrose.


i did hear that they're shutting loads of stores so that might well be true...never good


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2019)

yup
Bromley Waitrose to close and be replaced by Lidl


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> yup
> Bromley Waitrose to close and be replaced by Lidl


Bugger. I’ve got lots of Lidl and Aldi stores already (since I live in Croydon!).


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2019)

theres one in Beckenham - thats even closer to you id guess. you could even come on the tram


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> theres one in Beckenham - thats even closer to you id guess. you could even come on the tram


Oh. That’s the one I meant. Are there two in Bromley? Hooray, if so!

ETA oh! The one I go to isn’t closing. Oops.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh. That’s the one I meant. Are there two in Bromley? Hooray, if so!


yeah! the one in Bromley is by Bromely South station behind the cop shop


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> yeah! the one in Bromley is by Bromely South station behind the cop shop


That's not the one which is closing. If you read the article, it's the one in Burnt Ash Lane which is closing. Am pleased to hear this as I use the Bromley South one but not the Burnt Ash Lane one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

Maggot said:


> That's not the one which is closing. If you read the article, it's the one in Burnt Ash Lane which is closing. Am pleased to hear this as I use the Bromley South one but not the Burnt Ash Lane one.


So there are three Waitrose branches in Bromley? How silly of me to think there was only one!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> So there are three Waitrose branches in Bromley? How silly of me to think there was only one!


Beckenham isn't in Bromley.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Beckenham isn't in Bromley.


Isn't it? Which borough is it in, then?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

I just checked, and am now wondering whether there is one of these arguments about something "not being in Bromley" unless it is in Central Bromley, like the argument which says that Croydon is only the middle bit of Croydon?

Beckenham is in the London Borough of Bromley. The Waitrose at Beckenham, which is the one I go to, is in the London Borough of Bromley, so it is in Bromley. 

:shrug:


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes it is in the Borough of Bromley, but not in Bromley. I'm getting a sense of deja vu. Let's not go there!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 13, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Yes it is in the Borough of Bromley, but not in Bromley. I'm getting a sense of deja vu. Let's not go there!


No - I am really not interested in such a debate 

Although I will point out that, early on in this thread, it was pointed out that Bromley is the largest London Borough, so it is easy to assume that the thread is about the Borough, and not the "town".

ETA In fact, it is in your opening post!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> No - I am really not interested in such a debate
> 
> Although I will point out that, early on in this thread, it was pointed out that Bromley is the largest London Borough, so it is easy to assume that the thread is about the Borough, and not the "town".
> 
> ETA In fact, it is in your opening post!


This thread is about the borough, and the Beckenham branch of Waitrose is a valid subject,  but according to Waitrose themselves it's the Beckenham branch. Address is Beckenham, Beckenham. No mention of Bromley. 

Branch Finder - Waitrose


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> " Mrs Roberts and the crew of the 146 (RT 3750) at the Downe Terminus 21 April 1978. Mrs Roberts was a regular passenger and looks delighted to be photographed."





21.4.78 was the last day of double deck buses / conductors on the 146 (it stayed conductor operated quite late for a route that rural as some buses turned round at Keston 'Fox' which involved a reverse, and one-man buses in London didn't do such things then.)

the driver of the last 146 that night (not the one in that picture which was taken earlier in the day) was a sort of honorary uncle...



Guineveretoo said:


> I heard that the Bromley Waitrose is closing. Which bothers me because it’s the one I use, on the (admittedly rare) occasions I shop in Waitrose.





Maggot said:


> it's the one in Burnt Ash Lane which is closing. Am pleased to hear this as I use the Bromley South one but not the Burnt Ash Lane one.



yes, and good bloody riddance.  the times me and mum-tat have been in there, the staff seem to be friendly with a few regulars and treat everyone else like plebs.  think this has been mentioned on a past thread somewhere round here.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, and good bloody riddance.  the times me and mum-tat have been in there, the staff seem to be friendly with a few regulars and treat everyone else like plebs.  think this has been mentioned on a past thread somewhere round here.



It is a really odd shop that little Waitrose.  My mum is forever moaning about it but also doesn't want it to close.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 21.4.78 was the last day of double deck buses / conductors on the 146 (it stayed conductor operated quite late for a route that rural as some buses turned round at Keston 'Fox' which involved a reverse, and one-man buses in London didn't do such things then.)
> 
> the driver of the last 146 that night (not the one in that picture which was taken earlier in the day) was a sort of honorary uncle...



That was the bus I used to catch to school. I remember it being a double decker at first, but couldn't remember when it finished. The 146 has had a number or incarnations throughout the years. IIRC it was run by a company called Crystals for a while.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The 146 has had a number or incarnations throughout the years. IIRC it was run by a company called Crystals for a while.



yes, 1985 - 1991 (more about the 146 than you probably want to know here) - it was among the first london bus routes to be 'tendered' to private sector operators after london transport had been taken away from the GLC.  the whole lot is now franchised out to private sector operators although you wouldn't know at first glance.  at that time, there was very much a political will for private sector buses to be obvious.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2019)

Maggot said:


> That was the bus I used to catch to school.



i never needed to catch buses to school, but route 94 was 'home' route (bits of the route are either the 208 or 261 now - no relation to the current 94 to acton)

The 94 hung on to 'RT' buses (the generation before the routemaster) a bit later, until August 1978 - the last RTs running south of the river (a dozen or so hung on at Barking until April 1979 because of a narrow bridge) - the last one on the 94 was a bit more lavishly decorated


----------



## bromley (Aug 14, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Yes it is in the Borough of Bromley, but not in Bromley. I'm getting a sense of deja vu. Let's not go there!


Deja vu is in Swanley.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2019)

Robert Elms Round your Manor today is all about Beckenham. 10am - 1.30pm. Will be on listen again.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Robert Elms Round your Manor today is all about Beckenham. 10am - 1.30pm. Will be on listen again.


I sent en email in, but it didn't get read out. Probably cos Robert spent half an hour talking about Frinton instead .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2019)

The swimming pond has re-opened. What the hell is the point of the inflatable waist floats though? 

In a local group it has been suggest that it is proof that you have paid.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Tow floats are usually to help you be more visible in the water and are a really good idea when sea swimming or anywhere there are boats etc.  They're not meant to be buoyancy aids although they can help to a certain extent if you lose confidence.  So I do wonder what the point is.  When I went to BPP on opening day my daughter was required to wear one which I didn't mind as she's only 9 but I'm not sure why they'd make everyone wear one.  It may well be to see who has paid and who hasn't.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 9, 2019)

Question Time coming from Beckenham tomorrow.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 27, 2019)

2 from my visit to Bromley today. There's now a Crystal Palace club shop in the Glades, which is  handy.

Another plug for the superb Indian food shop in the Mall. Anything you could possibly want for cooking Indian and other dishes. Fresh veg and spices. It's called Best Price and is in between Iceland and Poundland and easy to miss.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2019)

What awful people. Not so smart either as they're almost certainly going to get shopped. 

Three sought after vulnerable boy robbed at knifepoint in Bromley


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2019)

Some seemingly unaligned individual/group has had a go at our local sitting MP


----------



## bromley (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2020)

Whenever theres heavy rains Beckenham gets a flood warning like this one above from the weekend, but it seems a long way off the river Beck or the Ravensbourne ever breaching their banks.

Someone posted this on Facebook
"In September 1968, after a week of heavy rain, the Ravensbourne  burst its banks from Loampit Vale through Lewisham and all the way up to  Beckenham.'    "





In the comments it was suggested the rivers have been deepened since that time, and banks enforced, and to do it hasn't come close to flooding again since. Which im glad to hear as my home is right in one of the bits that always gets a flood warning. hopefully they're being either over cautious, or basing on historic precedent.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2020)

Maggot said:


> I'm no Sparks expert. They have an enormous back catalogue and  I don't know most of it. They had some huge hits around the same time as _This Town, The Number One Song in Heaven_ is pretty good. Proper Moroder-style disco synths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any chance this is one of the Sparks now?
Man's in Lewisham


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2020)

No  I asked
Still let's pretend Yes
He does look like the guy on the tshirt


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Made it down to Cigarette Records in the mansion at Beckenham Place Park - absolutely excellent second hand record shop. Everything you want from a second hand shop, including a dog! Stock some new bits too
> 
> View attachment 161996 View attachment 161997 View attachment 161998
> 
> "working class daddy lizard" made me chuckle...unfortunately the tune wasnt all that




being evicted by cunts




****** Record Shop being Evicted and Needs Your Help ******

We’ve been given 10 days to move 12,000 records.

And have 5 days left

Hi, I own/ run Cigarette Records in Beckenham Place mansion and I organise the “Party at the Mansion” Events.
We’re so shocked that after two and a half years as a tenant and sticking with our landlords through covid (we could have been in storage for less) we have been served an eviction notice by Beckeham Place Mansion Management, Copeland Park.
We’ve been given 6 weeks to vacate the building (30th September).
But we’ve only been given 10 days to remove 12,000 records from a shared storage space in the attic which we have to find storage outside of the building for.
We have communicated to the management why this is unlawful based on the Quiet Enjoyment clause of our contract which stipulates appropriate notice periods for works to be undertaken so as not to hinder the ability to run my business (I have explicitly expressed how and why this will hinder my ability to run my business).
The reply from Copeland Park to legal points about Quiet Enjoyment is that the original 28th August deadline stands.
Reason given is that they have had to consider how their business operates post Covid.
I’m confused how this only involves evicting me (no one else has been served notice).
I have always paid rent on time.
Disclosure there are some arrears from Covid around confusion with when and what I should pay because they offered some rent relief, all has been communicated by email and approved by the management.
How You can help

Email, or Call Beckenham Place Mansion + Copeland Park to tell them how you feel about this situation.
Email your local MP.
Email Lewisham Council (they rent the property to Copeland Park)
Let us know if you have a premises for us.
Covid was tough and the business still hasn’t recovered.
Just as we are starting to see an increase in business and starting to recover from Covid losses we are being evicted.
Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2021)

Here's a film of West Wickham in the 1960s.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks, will have a look later on. My memories are from the late 90s a friend lived there.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2021)

This is what counts as excitement in Bromley. This person has been logging which car park spaces in the Bromley Sainsburys he has used.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2021)

Maggot said:


> This is what counts as excitement in Bromley. This person has been logging which car park spaces in the Bromley Sainsburys he has used.



would you be up for going to a Beckenham Town FC game sometime Maggot?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> would you be up for going to a Beckenham Town FC game sometime Maggot?


Yes, I've missed live football and Selhurst Park. Let me know which game,


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 27, 2021)

Maggot said:


> This is what counts as excitement in Bromley. This person has been logging which car park spaces in the Bromley Sainsburys he has used.




Wild by name, wild by nature!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2021)

Emma Raducanu, the 18 year old who is currently doing very well at Wimbledon, is from Bromley. 









						Bromley teen extends Wimbledon 'holiday' as she wins again
					

A Bromley teenager has vowed to keep playing every point like it is her last after she extended her Wimbledon “holiday” into the weekend.




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Emma Raducanu, the 18 year old who is currently doing very well at Wimbledon, is from Bromley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one commentator mentioned she used to go go karting in streatham and I was like "yeeerrrrrr sarf lahndun innit!!"


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Emma Raducanu, the 18 year old who is currently doing very well at Wimbledon, is from Bromley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 5, 2021)

Same secondary school as Dina Asher-Smith


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Here's a film of West Wickham in the 1960s.



Yep saw that on the box (posted elsewhere). Have many, ahem, intimate memories from that area


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 11, 2021)

BROMLEY REPRESENT


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 11, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Here's a film of West Wickham in the 1960s.



(This is ace btw - I grew up in West Wickham, and my parents still live there - about 5 mins from the Swan pub!)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Yep saw that on the box (posted elsewhere). Have many, ahem, intimate memories from that area


😁


----------

